# صناعه جهاز كشف المعادن



## طالب ابو صقر (23 مايو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين شرح عمليه صناعه الجهاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

أخى 
خطوات صناعة أى جهاز مادامت الدائرة موجودة أن ترسمها فى برنامج للبوردات ثم تعمل البوردة ثم تجمعها ثم تختبرها

نسيت أن أذكر أن تبرمج الميكرو أيضا


----------



## alial3amili (24 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز،
اريد ان استفهم منك اذا كانت هذه الدائرة التي تملكها قد احضرتها من موقع الكتروني لاْن نجاحها يتوقف على مدى صدقية واضعها.وقد وقعت في هذه المشكلة في مشروع تخرجي واضفت العديد من الزيادات بعد دراسته جيداً. 
الفلتر لن يؤثر كثيرا على عمل الدائرة.ولا اعرف ترانسيستور بديل ولكن يجب ان يكون من نفس العائلة .جرب ان تبحث عن المواصفات (التيار والvoltage ) قريبة على الانترنت.اما السهم فاعتقد انه للدلالة على اتجاه التيار.ولا بأس في تجريبه كما قال الأخ ماجد.
وفقك الله في انجازه.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

أخى
معذرة لم الحظ المرفق الثانى
كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل الفلتر لا يؤثر كثيرا هو يحدد تردد المذبذب الذى يعمل عليه وهو يجب أن يتوائم مع المذبذب الثانى T3 و مع الملف L1 
هذا الترانزيستور تردد متوسط و هناك الآف البدائل التى تحل محله إذ أقصى تردد له 120 ميجا و هناك العديد من الأرقام تبدأ BF تحل محله - لاشيء خاص حوله
السهم يعنى اتجاه الإشارة أى أن الترانزيستور T2 يأخذ إشارة على القاعدة من T1 و يأخذ إشارة على الباعث من T3 و يقوم بالمزج و الناتج يخرج من المجمع Collector لباقى الدائرة


----------



## البيطار12 (21 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز ماجد لو سمحت اين اجد هذه القطغ في الاجهزه علم اني لم اعثر على محل لبيعها في مكان اقامتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يونيو 2009)

كما ذكرت الترانزيستورات لها الآف البدائل و يمكن شراء بديل لها
الدائرة المتكاملة عبارة عن مكبر صوتى يمكنك شراء أى مكبر صوتى متوافر و استخدامه

أما عن الأجهزة فلا احد يعلم اى الأجهزة فيها ماذا لكثرة الأجهزة - حاول البحث


----------



## مولداشارة (21 يونيو 2009)

*طريقة عمل جهاز كاشف المعادن*

الأخوه الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
افيدكم بأن فكرة جهاز كاشف المعادن بسيطه جدا ومن السهل تركيبها وهي عباره عن مذبذبين
الأول مذبذب ثابت داخلي يعطي تردد 1mhz والمذبذب الثاني خارجي يعطي تردد 1mhz بمذبذب يعمل بملف خارجي .
والفكره هي جمع هذين الترددين وناتجهما هو طرح 1mhz - 1mhz= 0hz

اما اذا تغير تردد المذبذب الخارجي بالزيادة او النقص لوجود معدن , اصبح الفرق بين الترددين تردد مسموع يكبر هذا التردد ويسمع بسماعه دلآله على وجود معدن تحت الأرض .
ويمكن زيادة حساسية اللقط برفع تردد المذبذبين اكبر من 1mhz لكي اي تغيير بسيط يصدر صوت .

دعواتكم ....


----------



## mazen42 (23 يونيو 2009)

طالب ابو صقر قال:


> ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين شرح عمليه صناعه الجهاز


 -------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم
كيفكم احبابي واخواني بالمنتدى صار زمان وانا غايب وليس لي مشاركات ولكن الظروف شائت بمشيئة الله ...
اخي الكريم 
ان الدارة التي ارفقتها مع سؤالك هي دارة لكشف المعادن وتعمل بطريقة السوبر هترودين وانا ملاحظ من مشاركتك انك تريد دائرة لكشف المعادن الثمينة وهذه الدائرة للاسف غير مخصصة لذلك من جهة ولا تستطيع ان تكشف اكثر من ( 5 سم ) تحت التراب من جهة اخرى لذلك لا انصحك بها ولا اريد ان احبط من عزيمتك ولكن هناك دارات اخرى ذاف مردود اكبر ونسبة كشف ادق وان شاء الله يمكنني المساعدة ان اردت سواء بالمراسلة الخاصة على ايميلي او عن طريق رفع الدارة على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع واهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## ناظم الامين (29 يوليو 2009)

اين جهاز المسح على الارض في الدائره الاولى وهل يمكن تعديلها حتى تصل الى عمق اكثر واذا امكن كيف تعدل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفرنس (11 أغسطس 2009)

mazen42 قال:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> السلام عليكم
> كيفكم احبابي واخواني بالمنتدى صار زمان وانا غايب وليس لي مشاركات ولكن الظروف شائت بمشيئة الله ...
> اخي الكريم
> ان الدارة التي ارفقتها مع سؤالك هي دارة لكشف المعادن وتعمل بطريقة السوبر هترودين وانا ملاحظ من مشاركتك انك تريد دائرة لكشف المعادن الثمينة وهذه الدائرة للاسف غير مخصصة لذلك من جهة ولا تستطيع ان تكشف اكثر من ( 5 سم ) تحت التراب من جهة اخرى لذلك لا انصحك بها ولا اريد ان احبط من عزيمتك ولكن هناك دارات اخرى ذاف مردود اكبر ونسبة كشف ادق وان شاء الله يمكنني المساعدة ان اردت سواء بالمراسلة الخاصة على ايميلي او عن طريق رفع الدارة على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع واهلا وسهلا بك


 



اخوي الله يجزاك خير كلنا نبي نستفيد من دون ايميلت ويليتك تنزال صور كيفيت الطريقه :55:


----------



## mamb-299 (15 أغسطس 2009)

سلااااااااااااااااااااام
ممكن سؤال الصور المرفقه للدوائر هل تم تجربتها لفيدوووووووووووووووني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## homod (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن لو تكرمت يا أخ mazen42 تنزل طريقة صنع جهاز كشف المعادن الثمينة بالتفصيل في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة والله يجزاك ألف خير


----------



## ادور (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المعتز بالله (18 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاءا من مشرفنا / م . ماجد محمد عباس .. 

ان يشرح لنا هذه الدائرة ووظيفتها .. لأن هذه الدائرة تشبه دوائر الراديو الى حد كبير فكيف يمكن ان تستخدم ككاشف للمعادن .. 

ارجوك ان تشرح لنا ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أى دائرة تقصد؟ هناك دائرتين فى المشاركة الأصلية
الأولى سبق لى شرحها


----------



## الكربون (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور لكن فترنا من التجارب


----------



## قرنة السن (12 فبراير 2010)

طريقة صنع جهاز كشف المعادن


----------



## mhmody (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## قلب طلال (24 مارس 2010)

اريد طريقة صنع الجهاز


----------



## نعيم البديري (25 مارس 2010)

حسب تقديري ان الاخ مازن يقصد بالدائرة الثمينة هي تلك التي تعتمد في مبدا عملها عمل الرادار وهي عبارة عن مولد تردد عالي يبث على شكل نبضات حادة وبتردد واطي قد يكون 100هيرتز مثلا وجهاز استلام راديوي للتردد العالي حيث تعمل مرحلة الاستلام بشكل متبادل مع النبضات المحملة بالتردد العالي ويتم ذالك بواسط مرحلة خاصة تقوم بغلق استلام المستقبلة اثناء زمن النبضات وتشغيلها اثناء الجزء الصامت من الارسال لكي يتم استلام الموجات المنعكسة فقط وهذة الطريقة تكون افضل من حيث زيادة المدى واعتذر في الوقت الحاضر عن مكونات الدائرة لكنني للامانة لم اجربها وهذه معلومات بسيطة جاءت في ذاكرتي اثناء مروري بهذا الموضوع وان شاء الله ساعمل في بناء تلك الدائرة في المستقبل واوافيكم بالنتائج مع التقدير علما انني ساستخدم بعض الدوائر الجاهزة لتسهيل العمل كجاز الراديو ومرسلة اف ام وبناء ماتبقى من مراحل ربط كهوائي اللارسال ومرحلة نبضات الارسال ومرحلة التزامن واسكات المرسلة والمستلمة واشارة الصوت المنبه ومن الله التوفيق عذرا للاطالة اتمنى الفائدة مع التقدير


----------



## عبد الرحمن جا (26 أبريل 2010)

ششششششششششششششكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## امين بكداش (28 أبريل 2010)

:7: ممكن بعد اذنك تضع لنا مخطط الدايرة بالنسبة الي انا ابحث عن مثل هذا المخطط ولكن لعمق يتجاوز المتر وحتى 3 متر 
وشكرا لك مقدما


mazen42 قال:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> السلام عليكم
> كيفكم احبابي واخواني بالمنتدى صار زمان وانا غايب وليس لي مشاركات ولكن الظروف شائت بمشيئة الله ...
> اخي الكريم
> ان الدارة التي ارفقتها مع سؤالك هي دارة لكشف المعادن وتعمل بطريقة السوبر هترودين وانا ملاحظ من مشاركتك انك تريد دائرة لكشف المعادن الثمينة وهذه الدائرة للاسف غير مخصصة لذلك من جهة ولا تستطيع ان تكشف اكثر من ( 5 سم ) تحت التراب من جهة اخرى لذلك لا انصحك بها ولا اريد ان احبط من عزيمتك ولكن هناك دارات اخرى ذاف مردود اكبر ونسبة كشف ادق وان شاء الله يمكنني المساعدة ان اردت سواء بالمراسلة الخاصة على ايميلي او عن طريق رفع الدارة على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع واهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## امين بكداش (28 أبريل 2010)

mazen42 قال:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> السلام عليكم
> كيفكم احبابي واخواني بالمنتدى صار زمان وانا غايب وليس لي مشاركات ولكن الظروف شائت بمشيئة الله ...
> اخي الكريم
> ان الدارة التي ارفقتها مع سؤالك هي دارة لكشف المعادن وتعمل بطريقة السوبر هترودين وانا ملاحظ من مشاركتك انك تريد دائرة لكشف المعادن الثمينة وهذه الدائرة للاسف غير مخصصة لذلك من جهة ولا تستطيع ان تكشف اكثر من ( 5 سم ) تحت التراب من جهة اخرى لذلك لا انصحك بها ولا اريد ان احبط من عزيمتك ولكن هناك دارات اخرى ذاف مردود اكبر ونسبة كشف ادق وان شاء الله يمكنني المساعدة ان اردت سواء بالمراسلة الخاصة على ايميلي او عن طريق رفع الدارة على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع واهلا وسهلا بك


 ارجو منك ان تتكرم علينا وتضع المخطط واهم شي بالنسبة لي ان تمون الدايرة تجيب من 1 متر وحتى 3 متر وشكرا لك


----------



## aastra (30 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## درك (21 يوليو 2010)

اخي ممكن احصل على المادة النظرية للاطلاع عليها 
كما ان هل هذه الدارة يمكنها تحديد نوع معين من المعادن 
وكم المسافة التي يسطيع كشف المعدن عندها 
ومشكور


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم نعم يوجد كاميرا كشف المعادن


----------



## hamdan algool (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعاّ انا عضو جديد وشكرا على اموضوع الرائع


----------



## hamdan algool (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد رفع موضوع عن صنع جهاز ولا اعرف كيف وشكراّ


----------



## aminmost (8 يناير 2011)

*طلب توضيح*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أما بعد ممكن بشأن الدارة المرفقة 2 عملها و مداها (العمق) و ملف الهكس لبرمجة الميكروكنترولور..........و كل شيئ يتعلق بهذا الجهاز و شكرا
في انتظار الرد


----------



## محمد يوسف توفيق (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أيها الاخوة لماذا توقفتم عن الكتابة في هذا الموضوع أرجوكم جددوا العمل فيه 
لأنو مشروع تخرجي (دبلوم تكنولوجيا حاسوب)


----------



## ودالحسانى (15 فبراير 2011)

سلام لكل الاخوة 0 أرغب فى الحصول على شرح وافى من الالف الى الياء لكيفية صناعة جهاز كاشف المعادن ويشمل الشرح كيفية زيادة المدى وياريت يكون بالصورة


----------



## yaser_baban (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب عندي سؤال اريد اصنع جهاز كاشف معادن ومحتاج ic tda0161 وبحثت عنه ولم اجده فهل استطيع استعمال بديل وماهو البديل ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## falahmm (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

الى الاستاذ ماجد عباس بعد التحية

هل ممكن ان تصنع لدى دائرة كاشف معادن بسيطه 

وتكون قادرة على التميز بين المعادن


وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

هذا موقع به عديد من الدوائر
http://www.discovercircuits.com/S/s-metal.htm
وهذا ملف لدائرة يقول مصممها أنها تفرق بين الذهب و الحديد


----------



## falahmm (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامك

ولكن اريد منك انت ان تصمم لنا دائرة كشف معادن بسيطه وتشرح لنا تصميمك لكي نستطيع ان نستوعب فكرة 
كاشف المعادن

مثلا 

الملف البحث هل له عدد معين ام اصنعه من مئات اللفات

ما دور المكثف والمقاومة والترنزيستر في الدائرة 

نرجو الاهتمام 

وانا اريد منك ان تصمم الدائرة نظري 

وانا اصممها عملي 

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2011)

تصميم جهاز كهذا يستهلك كثير من الوقت لدراسة وسائل الكشف عن المعادن والتفريق بينها ووقت فى تصميم الدائرة ثم وقت و مال فى التنفيذ و الإختبار و التطوير
ماذا سأجنى من ذلك؟ معذرة ليس كل شخص لديه مكان به خبيئه يود البحث عنها
أما دور المقاومات و المكثفات والدوائر الأساسية التى تبنى منها الأجهزة فشرحته فى هذه السلسلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
طبعا الملف له خواص حسب الدائرة التى تستخدمه فالبعض يستخدم ملف واحد والآخر يستخدم ملفين و البعض يشترط شكل معين، و أغلب المواقع التى وضعتها فى الرد السابق تشرح الدوائر التى تقدمها


----------



## falahmm (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لتجاوبك وطيب اخلاقك

اخي ماجد

ارجو شرح هذه الدائرة 

http://www.easytreasure.co.uk/bfosch.jpg






حيث انني اريد ان افهم عمل هذه الدائرة لكي اصمم مثلها فكما ترى اخي ماجد يوجد بها مقاومات ومكثفات وترنزيسترات مربوطه بطريقه انا لا افهم فائدة الربط التي تعمل به

مع العلم انني اشتريت كل القطع الموجوده وصممت الدائرة وهي تعمل الان عندي

ولكن اريد ان افهم كيف تعمل 

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2011)

Q1,q2 مهتزان و الترددين يمزجان فى q3 والذى يعمل كمقوم أو كاشف أيضا والباقى مراحل تكبير


----------



## falahmm (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للرد

لكن ارجو ان تتحمل ضعف فهمي 






انظر اخي الحبيب ماجد

من اليسار يوجد مقاومتين 10 كيلو ما فائدتهم 

ويوجد مكثف سراميك ايضا ما فائدته

ويوجد ترنزيستر ما فائدته

ويوجد مكثف ثاني سراميك ما فائدته

ويوجد مكثفين بقطبيه ما فائدتهم

وايضا الناحيه الاخرى نفس التصميم ولكن بالمقلوب ما فائدته

وبعده يوجد ترنزيستر وفوقه مقاومة 10 كيلو ما فائدته

وارجو شرح باقي اجزاء الدائرة لنستفيد من علمك

لو لا ثقتي بمعرفتك لما سألتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2011)

دائرة q1 هى نوع من المهتز و مثله q2
المقاومة العليا تمد القاعدة بالتيار و المكثفات تكمل دائرة المهتز مع الملف
المقاومة السفلى لربط الترانزيستورين معا مع الثالث
كما ذكرت لك شرح هذه الدوائر فى السلسلة ولا معنى أن أعيده مرة ثانية


----------



## falahmm (11 أبريل 2011)

اخي ماجد انا اعرف انك مشغول ولكن نطمع بكرمك

اولا انا ارد شرح الدائرة بالكامل وليس اختصار


انت تقول مهتزين فإعذرني أنا لا افهم كيف يعملان هؤلاء المهتزان وكثير من الزوار ايضا لا يعرفون كيف يعمل المهتزان او غيره

هل المقاومات لحماية الترنزيسترات والمكثفات ام لهم عمل اخر

هل المكثفات لشحن فقط ام لهم عمل اخر

ما هي وظيفة الترنزيسترات في الدائرة

ارجو ان توضح تفاصيل عمل الدائرة حتى استطيع ان افهمها وان اعمل دائرة اخرى من تصميمي 

وشكرا لحسن اخلاقك


وارجو من الذين عندهم علم ان يتدخلو ويشرحو لنا حتى نفهم كيف تعمل هذه الدائرة


----------



## falahmm (11 أبريل 2011)




----------



## osama saleh j (11 أبريل 2011)

ياريت تعطونا طريقه اسهل من كل هادا وبعيد عن التعقيد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أبريل 2011)

اخى
Q1,Q2 مذبذبان من نوع كولبتز وقد شرحته فى السلسلة التى وضعت لك رابطها أو بالدقة فى أول مشاركة فيها تجد 3 مرفقات هى النسخة المحدثة منها 
مرفقق Transistor.pdf فيه شرح كل أنواع المكبرات و المذبذبات يمكنك قراءته من هناك وعندما يستعصى عليك فهم شيء يمكن مناقشته لكن هل المفترض أن أنسخة مرة لكل من يريد الشرح؟؟


----------



## falahmm (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي 

لقد قراءة كل الكتب التي كتبتها 

ولكن لم افهم عمل الدائرة

لقد قراءة الكثير عن المكثفات والمقاومات والملفات والترنزيسترات

ولكن كله كلام نظري 

لهذا اذا انت شرحت الدائرة هذه سيكون الشرح عملي وستتضح الصورة

لا تقولي مهزين فانا لا افهم كيف يعمل المهزين

ولكن قولي

ما فائدة المقاومات بالدائرة واحد تلو الاخرى

ما فائدة المكثفات السيرميك واحد تلو الاخرى

ما فائدة المكثفات الموجبة وهم اثنان فقط

ما فائدة الترنزيسترات واحد تلو الاخرى

وانت اريد شرح هذه الدائرة فقط

واطلب من الذين يعرفون شرح هذه الدائرة ان يشرحوها


وشكرا


----------



## ابو واد (29 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا اسعدني انضمامي اليكم وكلي ثقه ان قلوبكم كبيره 
وثانيا انا مبتدا في الكهرباء وتقريبا لا افهمها محاولا من خلالكم فهمها وتعلمها
وارجو من الله ان يكون لديكم الصبر لتحمل المبتدئين مثلي يحسب لكم عند الله تعالى في ميزان اعمالكم 
اما بالنسبه لدائره الكهرباء لكاشف المعادن هلا تفضلتم بشرحها مجددا مع كيفيه التوصيل على اللوحه وكيفيه ريط القطع ( قطع الجهاز - القرص - المقبط - ....) ببعضها البعض مع كيفيه صناعه القرص ؟
وكم عمق هذا الجهاز ؟
وشكرا جزيلا تقبلو مداخلتي 
واحترامي لكم جميعا


----------



## رامي تامر (4 مايو 2011)

*ارجو المساعده*

دارة كشف المعادن تحت الارض ارجو منكم مساعدتي فلقد ارفقت دارات مع هذه المشاركه فارجو منكم مساعدتي في العناصر المستخدمه والترانزستورات المستخدمه كما انه يوجد داره اشعه سينيه فارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفية تطبيقها على داره منطقيه حتى استفيد منها في كشف المعادن تحت الارض وهل يمكن تعديل كمرة اشعه تحت حمراء واستخدام انبوب الاشعه السينيه فيها حتى تخترق الارض وتكشف المعادن داخلها 


كما ارجو منكم مساعدتي فلقد نشر موضوع عن كميرة فيديو تم تعديلها واصبحت تصور تحت الارض لمسافة 6متر فارجو منكم اذا لديكم معلومات عن هذه التقنيه مساعدتي او حتى الداره التي تعمل عليها مثل هذه الكمره وشكرا


----------



## رامي تامر (4 مايو 2011)

*موضوع في غاية الاهميه*

دارة كشف المعادن تحت الارض ارجو منكم مساعدتي فلقد ارفقت دارات مع هذه المشاركه فارجو منكم مساعدتي في العناصر المستخدمه والترانزستورات المستخدمه كما انه يوجد داره اشعه سينيه فارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفية تطبيقها على داره منطقيه حتى استفيد منها في كشف المعادن تحت الارض وهل يمكن تعديل كمرة اشعه تحت حمراء واستخدام انبوب الاشعه السينيه فيها حتى تخترق الارض وتكشف المعادن داخلها 


كما ارجو منكم مساعدتي فلقد نشر موضوع عن كميرة فيديو تم تعديلها واصبحت تصور تحت الارض لمسافة 6متر فارجو منكم اذا لديكم معلومات عن هذه التقنيه مساعدتي او حتى الداره التي تعمل عليها مثل هذه الكمره وشكرا


----------



## حفار الساق (28 مايو 2011)

الى الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل صنعت دارة لكشف الذهب عندما شغلتها كانت تصدر صوت على كل المعادن عدى الذهب قمت بتعير المقاومة المتغيرة الموجودة بالدارة اصبحت الدارة تزمر على الذهب والمعادن ماهي الطريقة لفصل الدارة عن المعادن وجهلها ترن فقط على الذهب يرجى الاجابة بسرعة ولكم الشكر


----------



## كاروان ئارة (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخي المهندس اريد ترسل دائرة مهيم لكي اصنع جهاز كشف معادن اني طالب هي هدية كبيرة لي.انا اسف لي اي خطء للرسالة.


----------

